# C&A Werbung 2014



## TheBlade (12 März 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wer dieses Model ist?

Fashion - C&A


----------



## TheBlade (2 Juni 2014)

Die Frau sieht man jetzt (wieder) immer öfter auf verschiedenen Plakaten. Weiß immer noch keiner, wer das ist?


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juni 2014)

Erika K

den Nachnamen hab ich nicht rausgefunden 

Edit: Eventuell Erika Kundrotaite, aber sicher bin ich nicht


----------



## TheBlade (3 Juni 2014)

Zumindest die Bilder, die ich bei google images zu Erika Kundrotaite finde, sehen ihr nicht wirklich ähnlich.


----------



## Iberer (4 Juni 2014)

Dann stell doch mal einen aktuellen Link hier rein. Oder ein Bild. So ist das halt recht schwer


----------



## TheBlade (8 Juni 2014)

Ok, der erste Link scheint tatsächilch mittlerweile auf was anderes zu zeigen.

Hier mal ein anderer Link:



 

*Bilder bitte immer selber hochladen , direktes verlinken von anderen Webseiten ist hier verboten .

Tipp : http://www.imagebam.com/ ist ein guter Bilderhoster
Grüsse Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Juni 2014)

Ihr Name ist Donnet Dumas


----------



## TheBlade (10 Juni 2014)

Danke 

Wie hast du das jetzt eigentlich rausgefunden?


----------

